# Asked to produce proof of insurance but no record of it at station.



## dodi (27 Jun 2007)

Hi,
Was stopped by guard & asked to produce insurance & licence to local or the garda station in the area I was stopped. Have gone to both & neither have a note/record of van reg in book. They just told me to wait until I get a summons in the post!!! is this right, surely as I have gone to both stations & if they have no record is that not the end of it & not my problem???

Any advice welcom


----------



## zag (27 Jun 2007)

I've had the same experience, and judging from the number of posts about related issues here it seems a lot of others have too.

It just seems that there is no formal method (or if there is, then it isn't used much) for recording the fact that you were requested to present something at the station.

The result is that you turn up at the station and the big lad behind the counter makes you feel like you've done something stupid for doing what you were requested to do.  The net effect is that people lose confidence in and respect for the Gardai because of repeated instances of this type of thing.

I would have a lot more respect for the force if things were more clear cut - you don't have your details on the road as you are required to do and you get fined, you don't have your NCT etc . . . and you get fined.

z


----------



## Mr2 (27 Jun 2007)

I've had to produce a few times in my local Garda station. Our local has a book and weather or not your local has a note or not you have to get this book filled in and we get a piece of paper signed to say we were there.

The Guards behind the counter say to us that this way when the Guard that stoped you rings your local station they check the book and that's the end of it, if you havent been there and been entered in there book you will get a date for a court case.

I don't know what the hard and fast rule is but I've always produced and never got a date in court yet. Sometimes they are expecting me sometimes not. Once I left it to the very last day as I couldn't find my lience and went in and there was a note for me.

Maybe if you went in to early you could have been to early and it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Ravima (27 Jun 2007)

I would not wait for summons as you have a good chance of getting a fine for wasting time. You were asked to produce at your station and you must produce. The garda writes it into his book along with the date you presented. as other posters say, the 'stopping' garda phones the station that you nominated to check. If he checks and there is no note that you produced, then you are guilty of an offence and could get a fine. If you are conviced, you then have a criminal record.


----------



## csirl (28 Jun 2007)

Good idea to get the name of the Garda who stopped you when you are stopped. That way if there are any problems, you have a name and can call him/her or have the station call him/her to clarify matters. If you end up being summonsed to Court, you waste both your own and the Gardas time - cost 1/2 day work. Better to sort it out at station and make sure Garda who stopped you is aware that you did present at the station.


----------



## fobs (28 Jun 2007)

My husband had the same thing happen to him producced his details at the station as requested (luckily got written confirmation to say the same) and still got a summons. Because he had the written confirmation the case was thrown out. I would get the local station to give this confirmation in writing to you that you produced the documents as requested.


----------

